# Salina, KS Young b/t Male GSD



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

Young black & tan male GSD located in Salina, KS shelter: urgent. Last GSD was put to sleep here. If interested or know anyone, call shelter ASAP: 


*More About Lightening*

Please call us to find out more information about this pet. 785-826-6535 

*My Contact Info*


Salina Animal Shelter
Salina, KS
785-826-6535
 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16524885


----------



## kmaher (Jan 16, 2010)

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## tedebear12 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Good news ....*

Adopted! :d


----------

